# Freseners Announce T-Shirt Printing, Color Separations and DTG Boot Camp Dates



## Admin4Tee's (Sep 3, 2013)

Scott and Mike Fresener have announced they moved their Printers Boot Camp
from Nashville to Bowling Green Kentucky and will be offering their next class July
31 - August 3. They have expanded the Boot Camp to four days.

*Their classes include:*
3-Day T-Shirt Printers Boot Camp - Learn everything from A-Z about screen
printing T-Shirts in this hands-on workshop. Whether you are just starting out or
have been printing for awhile – this class has something for you and will help you
hit the ground running or fine tune your processes and business. August 1 - 3.

3-Day Master Color Separator Boot Camp – Learn how to do high-end color
separations from Scott Fresener. This is an intensive hands-on class that will make
almost anyone a great color separator for light and dark shirts. August 1 - 3

1-Day Direct-to-Garment - Learn hands-on about using direct-to-garment printers
in your business. This class features the new Epson SureColor F2000 DTG printer.
You will learn everything from creating and fixing graphics, to proper pretreatment,
using the right shirt, how to get brilliant white prints, proper curing, how
to run and maintain a DTG printer and much more. You can be looking at or own
any brand of DTG machine and get a lot from this class. July 31.

According to industry pioneer, Scott Fresener "Our Printers Boot Camps are a
continuation of the classes we have been doing for over 30 years. We have had
thousands of students and we keep the classes very current and timely. In fact we
now have a section of the Boot Camp devoted to Direct-to-Garment printing.”

Class sizes are limited. 

Classes are sponsored by Scott's T-Biz Network
and Mike's Independent Print Supplies. For more information go to
Printers Boot Camp - Learn T-Shirt Printing and Computer Graphics from Scott and Mike Fresener or call 1/855-270-1119 or 270-426-9292. Email Mike
Fresener direct at [email protected].


----------

